# Wanting to custom make Laptop Cooler!



## mlee49 (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys I want to build a custom laptop cooler and I need some help getting started.  I wanted to use some extra case fans but need some wiring help.  Most fans have 3 or 4 wires and I need to know how to set these up for a 120 V wall outlet.  Any help would be great!!  

Usually:
black=ground
white=hot
blue=control??unknown??

What are the voltage requirements for the fans?  Do they differ per vendor?  I would think most operate on all the same voltage.


----------



## kenkickr (May 9, 2008)

Most fans are the 12v variant but there are some that are 7v.  Basically the difference is in the speed of the fan(12v fans spin faster which in turn should make the fan move more air than a 7v).  What fans are you going to use and are you making a custom enclosure?  

Your wiring schematic is correct and the blue is for control(AMD Cool&Quiet or Intel's SpeedStep use this for spinning up and down of the fan or just turning the fan off depending on the core temp).


----------



## JC316 (May 10, 2008)

If you want to wire them for 120V, then you are going to need an AC/DC converter. Black is ground, white is hot, blue is control.

I built an Xbox 360 cooler using this same idea. I just wired it to a 12V AC/DC converter and put a switch in. It looks like this:


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I havent put together a drawing yet. But when I do I hope to have at least 3-80's side by side.  I haven had time to put anything together due to finals, but hopfully I'll find some time to draw up some preleminary sketches. 

Thanks for the help guys any other help would be greatly  appreceated!


----------

